# one on fly 7-17



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

A few days back Kevin Townsend (friend and fellow guide) and I got together to chase tarpon. We got on them at the jetties early and fished them for 1-1/2 hours without hooking up, they were on the tip of the rocks rolling in the current of the strong incoming tide. Frustrated and worn down from muscling jacks to the boat we headed out toward some shrimp boats in the gulf. 

Within 15 minutes of running and looking for bait we bumped up a school of 
about 50 fish from 40-100 lbs, kinda strange having such a wide size range 
in the school. Kevin put me near them for a couple of shots, but I don't 
think my lure was ever in the sweet spot. 

Kevin jumped up on the bow to strip line into the basket while I sized up the school. I was able to put him directly in front of them on the first try 
and he jumped a 40lber. Ten minutes later I was able to put him in perfect 
position again and this time he hooked up solid to a 80-90lber. Kevin stripped the fly slowly toward the boat and we were able to see the fish break away from the pod and inhale the fly at our feet.

The fish tried to stay with the school, burning out 125 yards of backing against a heavy drag and he finally pulled it away to work it down. A couple of last ditch jumps and he got the leader into the guides within ten minutes. 
The fish was still plenty green, I was hoping for a couple of more runs to make my leadering duties safer, so I stomped the deck and the fish took off. On the second jump the leader broke, not sure why but we called it a caught 
fish!

The whole time the fish was on I was trying to figure the operation of my new camera. Got a couple of shots, but they were blurry or showed only whitewater.

The best days for targeting tarpon are coming up the next few weeks, weekend dates are starting to fill so call soon for availability- Curtiss


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good job Curtiss. That had to be a blast.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice job Curtiss. I sure hope we can find a time to go within a few weeks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nothing like catching a Tarpon on the fly....nothing.


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

NIIIICE!!!!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

florida guys don't have all the fun!!


AWESOME.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice report Curtiss, my bunch of Okies will be down all the first week of October -- at the Tarpon Notel -- stop by I will treat ya to supper one night -- looks like we will be trailering ten boats down this year -- My two pardners will be fishin hard core for a big **** if they show up -- the rest just wanna play the bulls.


----------

